# maybe



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

keeping options open, may have a transfer to Singapore but Manila also a consideration. appreciate any numbers in terms of middle management salaries in banking sector, also any links on intl schools, thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Patch,

Have you been to or spent much time in the Philippines before? Having read some of your other posts and the places you have considered moving, In the strongest possible way I would suggest that you come, spend some time here before making any decision on a move. Especially important where you have children. This is and can be a very dangerous 3rd world country with risks. It matters not if you live in a guarded sub division or condo. The world outside of your home is most likely not the place you want your children to be.
Take your time and make sure a job is worth it.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for your post, crikey that bad ?. havent visited before but if i want to stay with current firm and its not singapore then manila it will be. will think it thru v carefully if they say manila. living in the safety of tokyo i guess i have become a little naive of the outside world that is the rest of Asia.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Patch66 said:


> thanks for your post, crikey that bad ?. havent visited before but if i want to stay with current firm and its not singapore then manila it will be. will think it thru v carefully if they say manila. living in the safety of tokyo i guess i have become a little naive of the outside world that is the rest of Asia.


MSNBC rated Manila the 4th worst city in the world to live in and most people on here would agree with that assessment. There are great places to live on Luzon and other islands in the Philippines, but Manila is not one of them. Overcrowding and weather are just the tip of the iceberg. Good luck in your travels.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Mug said:


> MSNBC rated Manila the 4th worst city in the world to live in and most people on here would agree with that assessment. There are great places to live on Luzon and other islands in the Philippines, but Manila is not one of them. Overcrowding and weather are just the tip of the iceberg. Good luck in your travels.


then again, those who live in Makati claim Makati is as good as Singapore (yah, that's stretching it a bit too far .. )

The thing is, for foreigners, Manila maybe terrifying, but a fair number of expats have learnt the local ways and make do fine .. I always never fail to ask them how long it took before they were localised - most often, it would be a couple of years atleast, before they know a taxi ride can be bargained down to meter, or 'foreigner price' can be identified quickly, and also the dos and don'ts.

Gene's advice is valid : until and unless you live there, you will never know how easy or hard it is going to be ..


----------

